# First Auto-flower - White LSD



## Richard Owl Mirror (May 24, 2018)

I am unsure if I am able to post a video, which I made showing from seed to harvest.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I did in creating it. I also have a full Diary on www.GrowDiary.com


----------



## St_Nick (May 29, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 1, 2018)

looks great...


----------



## Dan789 (Jun 7, 2018)

Great effort, good job.


----------

